# Another 2 X 72 Belt Grinder



## randyjaco (May 4, 2015)

I started this about 2 months ago after salvaging a treadmill motor. The design is pretty much my own,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 built almost completely form material from my  scrap bin and a free treadmill. The build went pretty quickly. I got it finished and running and then burnt out the control board on assembly. (I tried to assemble it with the power on and smoked it good 8^( )
I got a new control board and finished it up today. This time I made sure that there was no power on. The motor is listed as 2,5hp and is variable from way too slow to way too fast. Seriously, it runs very well and I am happy with the final result. Sorry for the cluttered pictures, but I work in a cluttered shop.

Randy


----------



## Franko (May 4, 2015)

Nice grinder, Randy.

I've had bad results trying to grind on the platten. The seam in the grinding belt bumps. I've purchased the best grinding belts I know of, but they all seem to do it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 4, 2015)

Nice Belt Sander!!!!
Sweet Build!!!


----------



## brino (May 4, 2015)

That looks very useful!
I need to find an old but working treadmill......

-brino


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 3, 2015)

You done good on this one Randy. I would have expected no lees from you. I have this one on my Bucket list.

  "Billy G"


----------



## Chipper5783 (Apr 9, 2016)

Now that you have run things a bit, how do you like the belt grinder? Would you do it differently, if you did it again.  I know those tread mill motors have a pretty high max speed.  What does your belt speed max out at? Do you find the highest belt speed is effective (wrecks belts?)?  David


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 10, 2016)

I really like it.  It runs well at all speeds, but better in the higher ones.  I haven't had any problems yet.  Since most of what I do with it is debur, I added a 10" wheel.  The flat platten never caused problems with belts, but the wheel gives better access for edges and corners. At this point I wouldn't change anything.  I did add some paint. ☺
One thing I did add at the get go, was the cover on the motor to keep debris out of the internals. It is just a piece of sheet metal held on by a hose clamp. When it runs there quite a bit of grit and other debris that could get inside. 
I find that 80 grit belts work best for me. 

Any other questions?


----------



## Don Krag (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice job!

I recently did one as well. I looked at doing a VFD and a different motor so I had variable speed. I went with a 1 hp AC motor and belts/pulleys.

I'm right down the road from you over in Clear Lake.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Apr 14, 2016)

You have done a very nice build.  Thank you for sharing it with us.  I have any number of motors (1 or 3 phase, 2 or 4 or 6 pole), including a very similar looking DC treadmill motor.  For the wheels I've a bunch of urethane clad scaffold style wheels that I may be able to repurpose?  Just sooo many fun projects.


----------

